# returning back to Australia



## tinki (May 4, 2020)

Hello everyone 
I am returning back to Melbourne next year after being away for 11 years .I will be 67 years of when I return .Can I apply for the AOP as soon as I get back?I will be buying a home in Melbourne and will stay in Australia full time .
Can anyone tell me what happens 

Thank you 
Tinki


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

tinki said:


> Hello everyone
> I am returning back to Melbourne next year after being away for 11 years .I will be 67 years of when I return .Can I apply for the AOP as soon as I get back?I will be buying a home in Melbourne and will stay in Australia full time .
> Can anyone tell me what happens
> 
> ...


To get the Aged Pension, you must be under the income and assets test limits and be an Australian resident, normally for at least 10 years.

https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.au/individuals/services/centrelink/age-pension

For at least 5 of these years, there must be no break in your residence.

Your income and assets will determine your eligibility to the aged pension welfare payment.


----------



## tinki (May 4, 2020)

Thank you , I have been a resident for 55 years , went over seas 10 years ago. My assets , I have none in Australia , just bank account. The home I will build will take 70% of my bank account , so I come in the asset OK.
Do you know if a I can my pension after the usual 3 months waiting time and then get back pay . 
Cheers
Kevin


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

tinki said:


> Thank you , I have been a resident for 55 years , went over seas 10 years ago. My assets , I have none in Australia , just bank account. The home I will build will take 70% of my bank account , so I come in the asset OK.
> Do you know if a I can my pension after the usual 3 months waiting time and then get back pay .
> Cheers
> Kevin


I would expect you should be OK with that. The 55 years residency seems to covers that.

Not sure about back pay though. You need to submit a claim to Centrelink once you arrive.


----------



## tinki (May 4, 2020)

Thank you so much , I mean the back pay would be from the day you apply..
Thank you again 

Cheers Kevin


----------

